# Gesamtheit von Maschinen



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich sitze gerade vor der Aufgabe die Grenzen einer Maschine/Anlage zu bestimmen und würde mich über Anregungen, Praxisbeispielen oder Interpretationen sehr freuen.

Bei der Maschine handelt es sich um einen Prüfstand für Elektromotoren.
In unserem Lieferumfang enthalten ist Abtriebsmaschine mit FU (Bremsmotor), Messtechnik, Sicherheitstechnik (PNOZ), und auch TGA (Kühlung,…).
Alle Teile aus unserem Lieferumfang werden in der Risikobewertung mit aufgenommen und bewertet.
Meine Frage ist nun, wie behandle ich den zu prüfenden Motor (wird vom Kunden beigestellt), ist der teil der Maschine oder nicht.

Danke
Crude


----------



## vierlagig (13 Juni 2014)

aus der Praxis:



> 3.1 Festlegen der Grenzen der MaschineDie Grenzen der Maschine werden ausschließlich durch die originale Bedienungsanleitung des
> Herstellers definiert. Nachfolgend wird aus dieser zitiert:​
> 3.1.1 Verwendungsgrenzen[DOC_xxxx, S.30]
> Kapitel 6.1. Wirkungsweise
> ...


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo vierlagig,

  Danke für dein Beispiel.

  Mein Hauptproblem ist aber was mach ich mit dem Prüfling?


         Teil der Anlage/Maschine => MRL mit Risikobewertung
         kein Teil der Anlage/Maschine => EMV_Richtlinie (Kundenverantwortung)

Grüße
Crude


----------



## vierlagig (13 Juni 2014)

der Prüfling ist [Material], damit nicht Teil der Anlage

meine Meinung.


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

was ist wenn von dem "Material" eine Gefahr ausgeht: offenes Lüfterrad...


----------



## Verpolt (13 Juni 2014)

Crude schrieb:


> was ist wenn von dem "Material" eine Gefahr ausgeht: offenes Lüfterrad...



Da sollte die Einhausung der Prüf/Gefahrenstelle dafür sorgen, daß nichts passiert.


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo Verpolt,

Ich bin erst dabei die Grenzen der Maschine zu definieren und die Gefahren zu identifizieren.
Die Einhausung ist schon ein Schritt zu weit.


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

Wie ist das z.B. bei einer Schweißanlage, wird das _scharfkantige_ Blech dort  auch beurteilt?


----------



## vierlagig (13 Juni 2014)

Crude schrieb:


> Wie ist das z.B. bei einer Schweißanlage, wird das _scharfkantige_ Blech dort  auch beurteilt?



ich kenn es von einer Folienanlage: die Folie wurde nicht beurteilt (Schnittverletzungen etc.)


----------



## vierlagig (13 Juni 2014)

der Prüfling selber sollte einer Sicherheitsdefinition genügen ...


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> der Prüfling selber sollte einer Sicherheitsdefinition genügen ...


was meinst du mit Sicherheitsdefinition?


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich kenn es von einer Folienanlage: die Folie wurde nicht beurteilt (Schnittverletzungen etc.)


musste dann der Anlagenbetreiber das Risiko mindern?


----------



## vierlagig (13 Juni 2014)

Crude schrieb:


> was meinst du mit Sicherheitsdefinition?



in der Beschreibung zugelassener Prüflinge steht z.B.: der Prüfling ist mit Lüfterradabdeckung zu installieren, der Prüfling hat eine maximale Masse von xy kg ...
das meine ich mit Definition


----------



## vierlagig (13 Juni 2014)

Crude schrieb:


> musste dann der Anlagenbetreiber das Risiko mindern?



nein, da, wie gesagt, die folie nicht beurteilt wurde.
der anlagenbetreiber definiert aber die folie. spezifikation, maximale breite, maximale länge, maximales gewicht ... und er trifft allgemeine vorkehrungn bezogen auf den umgang mit folie im gesamten werk ... schnittschutzhandschuhe, schutzbrille etc.


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nein, da, wie gesagt, die folie nicht beurteilt wurde.
> der anlagenbetreiber definiert aber die folie. spezifikation, maximale breite, maximale länge, maximales gewicht ... und er trifft allgemeine vorkehrungn bezogen auf den umgang mit folie im gesamten werk ... schnittschutzhandschuhe, schutzbrille etc.


  Ok, also mindert der Anlagenbetreiber mittels PSA das Risiko was von der Folie ausgeht.


----------



## Tommi (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

die Eigenschaften der Werkstücke bzw. Prüflinge sind nicht Bestandteil der Maschine, wohl aber Bestandteil
der Gefährdungsidentifizierung.
Wenn Dein Prüfling auf Deiner Maschine das erste Mal Strom kriegt, musst Du vorher mit
der Maschine eine PE-Prüfung machen.
Die Maschine muss z.B. mit Schutzgittern genauso gegen die scharfen Kanten eines Werkstückes 
schützen, wie gegen ihre eigenen Bewegungsachsen.

So sehe ich es.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo Tommi



Tommi schrieb:


> Prüflinge sind nicht Bestandteil der Maschine,


Nicht Bestandteil meiner Maschine, würde dass dann nicht bedeuten ich liefere eine unvollständige Maschine?



Tommi schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Prüfling auf Deiner Maschine das erste Mal Strom kriegt, musst Du vorher mit
> der Maschine eine PE-Prüfung machen.


der Anlagenbetreiber tauscht min. einmal die Woche den Prüfling => Die PE-Prüfung müsste der Anlagenbetreiber selbst durchführen.

LG
Crude


----------



## Tommi (13 Juni 2014)

zu 1.

die Frage, ob ein Werkstück Bestandteil der Maschine ist, ist zu vergleichen mit der Frage, ob
ein ungeborenes Kind Bestandteil der Mutter ist. 

Und nein, Du lieferst deswegen keine unvollständige Maschine.
Mach Dir nicht zu viele Gedanken, sonst wirst Du nicht fertig. 

zu 2. 

die PE-Prüfung kann natürlich auch der Betreiber machen, bevor das
Produkt in Deine Maschine kommt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo Tommi,
Du hast wahrscheinlich recht mit den zu vielen Gedanken.:lol:
Aber trotzdem nochmal ein Beispiel: Der Anlagenbetreibertestet auf der Maschine Prototypen d.h. er fährt Prüflinge ohne Umhausung(Wicklungen und Lüfterrad ist frei zugänglich). Wer ist jetzt für die Schutz-Einrichtungzuständig?
Eigentlich ist es nicht meine Maschine von der die Gefahrausgeht sondern sein Prüfling [das Material].
Das Beste wäre natürlich diesen Punkt bereits in derAngebotsphase zu klären, aber…


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo Tommi,
Du hast wahrscheinlich recht mit den zu vielen Gedanken.:lol:
Aber trotzdem nochmal ein Beispiel: Der Anlagenbetreiber testet auf der Maschine Prototypen d.h. er fährt Prüflinge ohne Umhausung(Wicklungen und Lüfterrad ist frei zugänglich). Wer ist jetzt für die Schutz-Einrichtung zuständig?
Eigentlich ist es nicht meine Maschine von der die Gefahr ausgeht sondern sein Prüfling [das Material].
Das Beste wäre natürlich diesen Punkt bereits in derAngebotsphase zu klären, aber…


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
es ist bei der Risikobeurteilung auch die verwendeten Materialien und Stoffe zu betrachten und auch in der Bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung aufzuführen. Auch sind z.B. die Schnittverletzungen von Folien zu betrachten da dies oft erst durch entsprechendes Schnelles laufen zur Gefahr werden.
Das ist definitiv so!
Wenn man eine Maschine  baut die dem Zweck hat Motoren zu prüfen und wenn diese Prüflinge dann eine Gefahrenquelle haben ist das erstmal dem Maschinenbauer sein Problem. Die Schutzeinrichtungen müssen die Gefahren wie z.B. Zerstörung des Prüflings aushalten.
Die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung ist das Prüfen von Motoren welche folgender Spezifikation entsprechen müssen: …..Gewicht, Größe,  usw.
Damit grenzt man die Betrachtung ein, dies muss man zwingend angeben sonst entsteht der Eindruck man kann da alles mit machen, was definitiv mit keiner Maschine geht.


----------



## vierlagig (13 Juni 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es ist bei der Risikobeurteilung auch die verwendeten Materialien und Stoffe zu betrachten und auch in der Bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung aufzuführen. Auch sind z.B. die Schnittverletzungen von Folien zu betrachten da dies oft erst durch entsprechendes Schnelles laufen zur Gefahr werden.
> Das ist definitiv so!



da bin ich aber froh, dass wir die Risikobewertung nur fakultativ gemacht haben, wenn das so definitiv fest steht.

eine Beschreibung der zu verwendenden Materialien und deren Einsatzzustand sehe ich als Teil der ordentlichen Betriebsanleitung an. dazu kommen diverse Sicherheitsdatenblätter und anderer Schnick... man kann es auch hier mal wieder über regulieren.

beim Einsatz einer zusätzlichen technischen Ausrüstung aka Prüfling halte ich eine Definition des Zustandes und der Prüfreihenfolge auch als ausreichend.


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Was hat das mit Überregulierung zu tun, verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
Ich bringe mal ein drastisches Beispiel.
Eine Maschine hat als bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung die Beschichtung von Teilen und es sollen Explosionsfähige Stoffe verarbeitet werden, wer muss jetzt an der Maschine für den Ex-Schutz sorgen?
Es gehört zur Bestimmungsgemäßen  Verwendung und damit muss er auch zusehen das die Maschine damit umgehen kann, in den Grenzen definieret er dann auch das die Maschine nur in bestimmten Bereichen aufgestellt werden darf.
Wenn jetzt ein Maschinenbauer die gleich Maschine baut aber nur für Beschichtungsstoffe zulässt die keine Ex-Gefahren erzeugt braucht er keine Ex-Schutzmaßnahmen zu treffen muss aber sehr deutlich klar machen was da verarbeitet werden darf. Auch der vorsehbare Fehlgebrauch ist zu betrachten, dies kann man in diesem Fall nur durch Warnung in der BA und an der Maschine  in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## vierlagig (13 Juni 2014)

Wir meinen das selbe...


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Quelle Maschinenrichtlinie:
1.1.3. *Materialien und Produkte*
Die für den Bau der Maschine eingesetzten Materialien oder die bei ihrem Betrieb verwendeten oder entstehenden
Produkte dürfen nicht zur Gefährdung der Sicherheit und der Gesundheit von Personen führen. Insbesondere
bei der Verwendung von Fluiden muss die Maschine so konstruiert und gebaut sein, dass sie ohne
Gefährdung aufgrund von Einfüllung, Verwendung, Rückgewinnung und Beseitigung benutzt werden kann.

O.K bin ein alter Mann und brauche manchmal etwas länger


----------



## Crude (13 Juni 2014)

Ok. wer die MRL liest ist klar im Vorteil.
Danke an alle.
Crude


----------



## Tommi (14 Juni 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Quelle Maschinenrichtlinie:
> 1.1.3. *Materialien und Produkte*
> Die für den Bau der Maschine eingesetzten Materialien oder die bei ihrem Betrieb verwendeten oder entstehenden
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

ich bin noch älter, das habe ich nämlich gestern glatt überlesen. :icon_redface

Gruß
Tommi


----------

